# Suggest Headphones for 2k



## CarlonSamuels (Jun 7, 2012)

Use-Gaming+listening to music
Budget-1k-2.5k max


----------



## gulati.ishank (Jun 7, 2012)

If you are looking for Headphones, you can buy
Hd202, Audio technica M20
For portable headphones
PX100 , AKG K403
For IEMs best choices will be
Soundmagic E30, E10, Brainwavz M1, Pro alfa


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 7, 2012)

very short OP....anyway:

Ozone Products | XTREME GRAFIX | Where Indian Gaming Is Rendered (ozone spark / attack)

Corsair HS1A Gaming Headset


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jun 7, 2012)

What about the Ozone Attack


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 8, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> What about the Ozone Attack



a more-than-decent headset for gaming. has plentiful of bass (that means gratifying explosion effects in games ). don't expect it to excel at music, though it performs decent enough in it. for gaming as a priority and at your budget, its well recommended. check out these reviews:

Ozone Attack Review #1

Ozone Attack Review #2


----------



## monixcute (Jun 8, 2012)

can yuou suggest which one is better between e10 and e30 as both of them are in near same budget..i do like some more bass but cant sacrifice details for that..so if anyone has auditioned both of them, what would you suggest?


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jun 8, 2012)

thank you guys


----------



## gulati.ishank (Jun 9, 2012)

@moxicute ,check out these threads for E10 and E30.
I am using E30 currently and for me isolation is sufficient.From what i have heard E10 have better bass and isolation ,and E30 is more detailed and comfortable.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/154844-klipsch-image-s3-vs-senn-cx270-vs-brainwavz-m2.html
Random IEM / Headphone Rants - Page 48


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 9, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> thank you guys



you are welcome!
let us know what you purchased later on.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes i am going with the Ozone Attack.I'll post pictures soon.

Mods please close this thread.


----------



## monixcute (Jun 11, 2012)

thanks for ur reply ishank...i will be using it with sandisk clip zip..will purchase one soon...


----------



## sujayraj (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi, I was planing to purchase a new pair of earphones. Just confused with so many brands and peoples review. I've sort listed some brands and models. Please tell me which gives Good Bass, Soft and Sparkling Treble, Good Mid Range and good Reliability (at least for one year)?

Sony 			- 	MDR-XB21EX/B
JBL			-	Tempo
SoundMAGIC 	-	PL30
Creative		-	EP-630
Denon		-	AHC - 260
Sennheiser		-	CX 180
Skullcandy		-	Black - Riot / Smoking Buds
Brainwavz		-	Pro Alpha


----------

